# sheep pink eye?



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

I thought they were supposed to get pinkeye when it was like, dusty, sunny, fly weather, etc. etc? not cold, wet, drizzly, out in the field in the mud weather???

I got 1 entirely blind ewe, and 1 partially blind one. none of the others appear affected - YET

if anyone wants a pic of what entirely clouded over eyes look like... i can take one if you want =] ROFL

anyway here goes to treat em... mastitis tubes in the eyes and tetracycline injection. that should do it. except im going away tomorrow for another 2 weeks! i have isolated them and HOPEFULLY the goats wont get it now... hrmph

LW


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

It is a symptom of vitamin A deficiency. Can you get cod liver oil down everybody?


----------



## crow (Sep 6, 2009)

I dont think pink eye is something I would expect any of my animals to get at all, if you gotta blind one and others almost blind then theyve had this for awhile. doesnt ROFL mean that something is really funny? (I am oldschool and dont know all the ligo,) but I wouldnt be laughin about a health problem in my herd. yea id get that taken care of, and Ive seen goats with glazed over eyes and its not something I seen as funny. but mabey Im just a old geezer?


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

It can take only a couple of days for an animal to go blind from pink eye, though it can reverse if caught early enough. 

I was taking care of some goats while the owner was out of town a couple yrs ago. I had to drive over there twice a day to milk. She had been gone one day when one of the does started shying at the stand. No other symptoms obvious to someone newly working with those goats. Next day her eyes were clouded and she was blind. I gave her and all the does cod liver oil and started antibiotics to her eyes, put her in a dark room, and she began to improve in a few days. Her vision did return.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Pink eye is kind of a tricky one. It can show up ANY time of the year. And yes if caught early the blindess can be reversed. They can go from pretty normal looking to blind in a matter of a couple of days. It sounds like you caught it pretty quick and are treating it hard Qlw. I wish you luck and i hope the rest of your animals and yourself dont get it.
beth


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

crow said:


> I dont think pink eye is something I would expect any of my animals to get at all, if you gotta blind one and others almost blind then theyve had this for awhile. doesnt ROFL mean that something is really funny? (I am oldschool and dont know all the ligo,) but I wouldnt be laughin about a health problem in my herd. yea id get that taken care of, and Ive seen goats with glazed over eyes and its not something I seen as funny. but mabey Im just a old geezer?


Well actually no. There is 1 blind and 1 almost blind, as I said in the email, and no others affected at all. These are sheep that spend their entire time out in pasture. To be honest, I don't think it would be possible to spot a health problem like this until it actually made itself evident like it is? Maybe a disease like this just spots up when you're just not expecting it, eh? I don't actually EXPECT any of my animals to get it either. But... they do. I've had it on my farm before, and I expect I'll have it again at some point. At least I'm treating it, right?


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

I took some pictures for "posterity" as such but I cant post them at the moment as the card reader / camera charger are both at the house, and I'm not, because my close friend just got hit by a car and I can't even see/think straight. Especially not enough to remember to take my card reader /camera charger to where i am staying for the night. heck, im only on here because every time i close my eyes i imagine stuff i dont want to imagine.
i dont know if i'll sleep at all tonight
lw


----------



## goatnoob (Nov 1, 2009)

oh man thats to bad... i hope you are ok...


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

guys, let up a bit. Its just pink eye. Not the end of the world if ya get it, and pretty routine to treat. 

weevil ... hope you are ok. Hugs and prayers.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I so agree Keren....Yes, hope your sheep are better soon lesserweevil :hug: ! 

Keren....so good to see you on again.....I had wondered about you.....I'm such an early bird and got use to you being on early morning (USA) here!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww.... I pray that your friend recovers weevil.

As far as the pinkeye goes, I have treated others' goats with courses of Terramycin ointment as well as saline washes and the eyes were clouded over as that is what clued the owners in as to knowing something was up. All 3 goats recovered their vision.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

cdtrum said:


> I so agree Keren....Yes, hope your sheep are better soon lesserweevil :hug: !
> 
> Keren....so good to see you on again.....I had wondered about you.....I'm such an early bird and got use to you being on early morning (USA) here!


Sorry, I've missed you guys too. Unfortunately my mum has had some serious health issues that are ongoing so that has prevented me getting to the computer very often while I help her out.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

sorry, i didnt say in the post... i guess i didnt think of it. But my friend died in the collision. I lived with her for 10 months. It is all very sudden, shocking and hard to take in.
LW


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awe Katie I am so sorry :hug: :tears: how shocking  

as to the blindness and treatment -- it is common for animals to go blind when having pink eye but sight does return with the treatment.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

LW.... I am so very sorry about the loss of your friend :hug: .


----------

